# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Hilafet ve halifelik konusu üzerine....

## halukgta

Hilafet ve Halifelik konusu hakkında konuşmadan önce, bu kelimelerin ne anlama geldiğini önce doğru anlamalıyız. Hilafet Sözlükte birinin yerine geçmek, bir kimseden sonra gelip onun yerini almak, yerini doldurmak, vekâlet eden anlamlarına gelir. Bu kelime İslam devletlerinde, Peygamberimizden sonra ki devlet başkanlığı kurumunu ifade eder şekline bürünmüştür. HALİFE ise bahsettiğimiz gibi, bir kimsenin yerine geçen anlamından yola çıkarak, ALLAH IN ELÇİSİ, HZ. MUHAMMEDİN VEKİLİ ONUN YERİNE GEÇEN, ONU TEMSİL EDEN ANLAMINA GELİR. 

Bu bilgilerden sonra, sizlere bir Müslüman olarak sorsam ve desem ki, Allah ın Elçisi vefat ettikten sonra, böyle bir görevi, yetkiyi, makamı kendisinden sonra başkasına devredilmesini vasiyet etmiş, ya da izin vermiş midir? Elbette hayır. Allah ın vermediği bir yetkiyi, bizler asla hiç kimseye veremeyiz. HALİFE kelimesi, Allah ın temsilcisi anlamında kullanılıyor ki, ALLAH IN GÖREV VERDİĞİ ELÇİLERİNDEN BAŞKA, BÖYLE BİR GÖREV, YETKİ HİÇ KİMSEYE VERİLEMEZ. Daha doğrusu buna Allah Kuran da izin vermiyor. GÜNÜMÜZDE KULLANILAN ANLAMIYLA HALİFELİK, YANİ ALLAH IN TEMSİLCİLİĞİ İSLAM DİNİNDE YOKTUR. ELÇİLERİ VAHYİ TEBLİĞ EDER, TOPLUMU İSLAM A DAVET EDER. YETKİLERİ SINIRLIDIR. Onun dışında bir yetkileri yoktur. Bakara suresi 30. ayeti apaçık önümüzde duruyorken, lütfen kendimize Allah ın görev vermediği, HALİFELER seçmeyelim hata ederiz.

İslam toplumlarında Hilafet/halifelik ne yazık ki siyasete alet edilmiş ve siyasi çıkarlar için kullanılmıştır. Toplumu istedikleri gibi yönetebilmek adına da, siyasilerin çıkarlarına hizmet etmiştir. İmamı Azam Ebu Hanife nin hayatını okuyan, kendisinin bu yanlış inancı asla kabul etmediğini, siyasilerin oyuncağı olmadığını ve bu yüzden çok acılar çektiğini, tarihi kayıtlardan okuyoruz. BİZLERİN HİLAFET VE HALİFELİK ANLAYIŞI, KURAN İLE TABAN TABANA ZITTIR. ÇÜNKÜ HALİFE, KENDİSİNİ BU DÜNYADA ALLAH IN TEMSİLCİSİ OLARAK GÖRÜR Kİ, BUDA İSLAM DİNİNDE RUHBAN SINIFININ OLMADIĞI GERÇEĞİNE TERS DÜŞER. Bu inanç Yahudi ve Hıristiyan toplumlarından, bizlere geçmiş yanlış bir inançtır.

ALLAH KULLARI ARASINDA, KENDİ HÜKÜMLERİNİ TEBLİĞ EDECEK VE HAYATA GEÇİRECEK TEMSİLCİLERİNİ, ELÇİ OLARAK BİZZAT KENDİSİ SEÇİP GÖREVLENDİRMİŞTİR VE BUDA YETMEMİŞ, HER ANINI TAKİP ETMİŞ, GEREKTİĞİNDE İKAZ EDİP UYARMIŞTIR. BİZLER USLANMAZ VE AZGIN KENDİ NEFİSLERİMİZDE, ALLAH IN VERMEDİĞİ BİR YETKİYİ BİZLER VEREREK, HİÇ KİMSEYİ ALLAH IN TEMSİLCİSİ SEÇEYEMEYİZ. BU KAPI ARTIK KAPANMIŞ VE NEBİLERİN SONUNCUSU O ÖRNEK İNSANDAN BAŞKADA, NEBİ, TEMSİLCİ GELMEYECEĞİNE ALLAH HÜKMETMİŞTİR.

Halifelik inancı Müslüman toplumların, Allah ın dinde sakın bölünmeyin emrini göz ardı ederek bölündükten sonra, adeta birbirine düşman olmuş ve kendi halifelerini, dini yöneticilerini, adeta Allah ile aralarında aracılarını oluşturmuşlardır. Tıpkı Hıristiyanlarda ki PAPALIK gibi. Onlarda kendilerini Allah ile diğer insanlar arasında aracı kabul ederler. Hatta günahlarının bağışlanmasında, günah çıkarılmasında bile kendilerini yetkili görürler. Bizim aramızda da aynı mantıktan yola çıkarak, ŞEFAATÇİLER EDİNMEDİK Mİ? 

Allah birçok ayetinde, bizlerin arasından halifeler seçtiğinden, onlara kitaplar verip bizleri uyardığından bahseder. Ayrıca Neml 62. ayetinde, tüm insanları bu dünyada söz sahibi, hâkim, mirasçısı kıldığından bahseder. Tabi bu ve benzeri ayetlerde geçen kelimeler evirip çevrilip, bakın Allah bize Elçiler dışında da HALİFELER gönderiyormuş diyerek, ayetleri tahrif edip kanıt arama çabasına gireriz.

Kuran da HİLAFET kelimesi geçmez. Geçmesi de zaten mümkün değildir, yoksa diğer ayetlerle çelişir. HALİFE kelimesi de bizlerin verdiği anlamda, Kuran da geçmez. ANCAK HALİFE, HALÂİF VE HULEFÂ KELİMELERİ KULLANILARAK, İNSANIN ALLAHIN YERYÜZÜNDEKİ HALİFESİ OLDUĞU SIKÇA TEKRARLANIR (el-Bakara 2/30; el-Enâm 6/165; Yunus 10/73; en-Neml 27/62; Fâtır 35/39; Sâd 38/26). (Arâf 7/69, 74; Yunus 10/14) Tüm bu ayetleri okuyup üzerinde düşündüğümüzde, Allah ın her türlü imkânı verdiği, onun yolunda giden mümin kullarına, bu dünyada hükümranlık, güç kuvvet verdiğini ve böyle kullarının adeta ALLAH IN BİRER ELÇİLERİ, TEBLİĞ EDİCİLERİ OLDUĞUNU ANLATIR BİZLERE. Zaten bizler imtihanımız gereği, Allah ın buyruklarını yerine getirmekle, tebliğle görevliyiz. Allah böyle kullarımın yanında olurum diyor. TABİ BU KONUDA DA BİZLERİ ALLAH UYARIR VE KİMİN EN DOĞRU YOLDA GİTTİĞİNİ YALNIZ BEN BİLİRİM DİYEREK, KENDİ NEFSİNİZCE BAZI İNSANLARI YÜCELTMEYİN, VELİ KİŞİLER EDİNİP ARDI SIRA GİTMEYİN DER. Bu uyarılardan sonra bizler, asla kendimize Allah ile bizim aramızda halifeler seçemeyiz, onların sözlerine kuşku duymadan tabi olamayız. Çünkü imanımız adına hüküm koyan Allah yalnız benim diyor ve bizlerin yalnız Kuran a uymamızı istiyor. 

Kuran da geçmeyen şekliyle günümüzdeki HALİFE kelimesine, Peygamberimizin vefatıyla seçimle gelen halifelik kelimesine farklı, daha sonraki halifelik kelimesine ise çok daha farklı anlamlar verilmiş ve hayata geçirilmiştir. Örneğin İslam kayıtlarında geçen dört halife dönemindeki halifelik, Kuran ın yöneticilerinizi ehil insanlardan seçmemizi ve onlarında insanlar arasında hükmederken, adaletle hükmetmelidir emri gereği, seçimle gelmiş devletin yöneticileriydi. DAHA AÇIKÇA SÖYLEMEK GEREKİRSE, DAHA SONRA HALİFE KELİMESİNE VERİLEN ANLAMDA OLDUĞU GİBİ, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN VARİSİ, YA DA ONUN YERİNE GELMİŞ, ONUN YETKİLERİNE SAHİP DEĞİLLERDİ. BU LİDERLİK DEVLETİ YÖNETEN SİYASİ BİR OTORİTEYDİ. ONLARIN YAPTIĞI, KURAN EMRİ GEREĞİ TOPLUMA KURAN İLE HÜKMETMEKTİ. TABİ SİYASİ ÇEKİŞMELERİN OLDUĞU GERÇEĞİNİDE, GÖZ ARDI ETMEMEK GEREKİR. SEÇİLMİŞ HALİFELER DE ZATEN ÇOK UZUN SÜRMÜYORDU, EBEDİ SEÇİLMİYORLARDI. Hatırlatmak isterim.

Daha sonra Halifelik makamı, tamamen çıkar ve siyasete alet edilmiş, seçimle gelmeyen, bir müddet babadan oğla verasetle geçen, daha sonrada siyasetin elinde oyuncak olmuş, hatta halka sorulmadan zorla siyasilerin oyuncağı olabilecek halifeler seçilmiştir. İslam dininde ruhban sınıfı asla yoktur ve bu Kuran ile sabittir. Onun içindir ki, Peygamberimizden sonra Allah ın kontrolünde, dini lider olarak güvenebileceğimiz hiç kimse olamayacağı için, Allah din ve iman adına kendinize veliler edinip, ardı sıra gitmeyin diye uyarmıştır. LÜTFEN UNUTMAYALIM, DİNDE LİDER OLACAK KULLARINI ALLAH, ELÇİ OLARAK SEÇER. BİZLER ASLA KENDİ NEFİSLERİMİZDE, DİNİ LİDERLER SEÇEMEYİZ.

Dini bir lider seçersek, O KİŞİNİN VERECEĞİ FETVALARA DA UYMAMIZ GEREKİR. Ama Allah bu konularda bizleri uyarıyor ve emin olmadığınız bilginin ardına düşüp sakın veliler, efendiler edinmeyin, çünkü hükmü yalnız Allah verir diye bizleri uyarır. Kimin en doğru yolda gittiğini yalnız ben bilirim der. HATTA ALLAH IN SÖZÜNDEN DAHA DOĞRU KİM VARDIR diyerek, bu konularda bizleri uyarır. Güvenilecek veliniz yalnız benim der Kuran. Bu durumda din ve iman adına, Allah ın elçisinden sonra güvenebileceğimiz hiç kimse yoktur, olamazda. 

Dinde zorlama yoktur diyerek Allah, herkesin inancını imtihanı gereği, bizzat kendisinin Kuran dan yaşamasını emretmiştir. Hiç kimse ben Allah ın temsilcisiyim diyerek, din adına hiç kimseye baskı yapamaz, DİNDE ALLAH IN KOYMADIĞI BİR HÜKÜM KOYAMAZ. O ÖRNEK İNSAN ALLAH IN ELÇİ BİLE, SAĞLIĞINDA HİÇ KİMSEYİ ZORLA MÜSLÜMAN YAPMAMIŞ, ZORLA HİÇ BİR ŞEYİ KABUL ETTİRMEYE ÇALIŞMAMIŞTIR. ÜMMETİNE YALNIZ KURAN İLE HÜKMETMİŞTİR. ONUN İÇİN ALLAH ELÇİSİNİ, BİZLERE ÖRNEK ALMAMIZI İSTEMİŞTİR.

Bir Müslüman olarak bizlere düşen, Allah ın korumasındaki Kuran ın emirlerine sarılarak, onu anlamaya çalışmalı ve hayatımıza geçirmeliyiz. Onun dışında anlatılan rivayet, söylenti ve sanı bilgileri din diye yaşamanın, bizleri Allah ın yolundan saptıracağını unutmamalıyız.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK 

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------


## ahmetyildirim

Allah razı olsun. Paylaşım için teşekkürler.

----------

